# New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI?



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

So now the Beetle gets the six speed and the more powerful version of the 1.8T, while the future of the 25Y GTI remains up in the air. Which would you guys prefer,given a choice?


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

BUMP ahead - Please Slow Down


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

i SLOW FOR NO ONE


----------



## moonturban (May 26, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

Funny, same question in Mk4 forum. Exact opposite response. . . 
Both will be nice, I like the GTI more however.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (moonturban)*

I can't remember how I actually voted.. but.. I'd have to go with the GTI. Two main reasons:
1) 4-Motion
2) More practical (read "trunk space")
As an aside.. I like the BBS's on the GTI better than the wheels on the Turbo S
Edit:
Okay.. well.. scratch #1 since I re-read the feature - no AWD on the GTI
Replacement #1 -
1) 18" BBS's vs. the 17"'s on the Beetle









[Modified by cougar, 5:32 AM 12-19-2001]


[Modified by cougar, 5:35 AM 12-19-2001]


----------



## pumpkin02 (Oct 26, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (cougar)*

4 Motion really shouldn't be one of your considerations, since it won't be coming over here on the anniversary GTI. In fact, 4 Motion doesn't even come on GTI's in Europe. If you read carefully, the 4 Motion A4's overseas are Golf VR6's, not GTIs.


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (pumpkin02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]4 Motion really shouldn't be one of your considerations, since it won't be coming over here on the anniversary GTI. In fact, 4 Motion doesn't even come on GTI's in Europe. If you read carefully, the 4 Motion A4's overseas are Golf VR6's, not GTIs.[HR][/HR]​Hmm.. I thought I remember reading that the anniversary GTI had 4-motion.. re-reading the feature on here it doesn't mention it.. so.. I must've pulled that one out of my rear


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (cougar)*

I'd go with the Turbo S. Sure, the BBS wheels on the GTI are pretty cool, but still, that's really the only visible difference between the anniversary GTI and the regular GTI.
Whereas with the Turbo S, it's quite a bit visibly different. All in all, I think the Turbo S has many more features that aren't available on the regular Beetle, than the Anniverary GTI has over the regular GTI.
But really, you can't go wrong with either car.


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (pdoel)*

This was a hard decision for me since I saw the 25th Anniversary GTI in person, and am a diehard Beetle fan. I love them both!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoraVR6 (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

Hmmm interesting
MK4 Forum
GTI: 155
Turbo S: 9
NB Forum
GTI: 19
Turbo S: 22


----------



## FriendlyGhost (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (BoraVR6)*

Black Turbo S + 5 spoke Audi TT wheels + Coilovers(dropped) = Dope.


----------



## borch (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (BoraVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmmm interesting
MK4 Forum
GTI: 155
Turbo S: 9
NB Forum
GTI: 19
Turbo S: 22[HR][/HR]​Know what I find interesting?… This pole already has close to ¼ the number of votes, in one week, that another pole took 5 months to get… hmm I wonder if the GTI guys hate the beetle so much that they might come over here to vote against it. Most beetle people don’t care or actually like VW’s.


----------



## DerGolfGTI (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (borch)*

No I don't think so, since some of us "GTI guys" are "Beetle guys" too! Besides, real VW enthusiasts like all VWs, even the aircooled ones








As far as the numbers in the polls go, the GTI forums have way, way, way more activity than the Beetle forums. There are way more hard code GTI enthusiasts than Beetle enthusiasts. Not a good or bad thing, just a thing.
Tom
98 GTI (VR6)
00 Bug (1.8T)


[Modified by tdoblmaier, 5:21 AM 12-21-2001]


----------



## borch (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (tdoblmaier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No I don't think so, since some of us "GTI guys" are "Beetle guys" too! Besides, real VW enthusiasts like all VWs, even the aircooled ones








As far as the numbers in the polls go, the GTI forums have way, way, way more activity than the Beetle forums. There are way more hard code GTI enthusiasts than Beetle enthusiasts. Not a good or bad thing, just a thing.
Tom
98 GTI (VR6)
00 Bug (1.8T)

[Modified by tdoblmaier, 5:21 AM 12-21-2001][HR][/HR]​Actually this is my point, this forum is usually pretty dead and to get this number of responses this quickly leads me to believe that it is not the normal participants of this forum that are responding.


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

would anybody happen to have part #'s yet for some of the pieces. i reallly like the shift know and i'm wondering what the part # is


----------



## 7sins (Jul 28, 2001)

Seems like a biased forum to put a poll like that in here...unless you are looking for a particular answer.hehehe


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I agree.
I had to vote with my heart guys. I love the Beetle as much as the next guy (or girl) but, .... my name says it all.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (7sins)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Seems like a biased forum to put a poll like that in here...unless you are looking for a particular answer.hehehe







[HR][/HR]​ Bad assumption. It was cross posted to the Golf/Jetta forum, so no, not looking for a biased opinion. I was trying to make it, if anything, less biased. Check out the poll in the MK4 Golf/Jetta forum... 


[Modified by MylesPH1, 8:57 PM 1-4-2002]


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (tdoblmaier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are way more hard code GTI enthusiasts than Beetle enthusiasts. Not a good or bad thing, just a thing.
[Modified by tdoblmaier, 5:21 AM 12-21-2001][HR][/HR]​Really? I would think there are more Beetle enthusiasts. I know that a lot of the VW only type shows get a TON of air-cooled guys there. And with the New Beetle, there's the Roswell show every year. I would think anyone willing to drive across the country every year for a Beetle only show, has to count as a hard core enthusiast. 
They may not post over here as much as the GTI guys, but I'd say there's a lot more hard core Beetle guys than you'd think.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (pdoel)*

One word..... R2K, You'd be amazed







-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TzTurbo (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (GreenFelix00)*

NB-S all the way!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (TzTurbo)*

I drove a Turbo S the other day and while I liked it, I didn't see a reason to go from a regular 1.8T Beetle to the Turbo S aside from the 6 spd. 
Get a Snap Orange. Those are wicked.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

beetle s.


----------



## secretwatersTTurbo (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

The Beetle will always be there with the same shape as the year before...the 25th GTi will change...it's good to have a bit of a variety in life...but then having the same is just as good but I think that the GTi has a bit more personality put into it...


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (cougar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Replacement #1 -
1) 18" BBS's vs. the 17"'s on the Beetle 
[HR][/HR]​








and...








-DVScott


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (KingVR)*

HOLY POOP ON A STICK!!!!





















That red Turbo S is hot as all hell!!!! It just needs to be lowered and tinted and that would be one bad ass looking NB! -Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

Is it your only car?
I have a 2001 GTI GLX and my wife has a 2001 snap orange New Beetle.
If it's your only car, I'd go with the GTI for the rear seat headroom and hatchback capacity.
I'm also GTI-biased, having also owned an '87 GTI 16V for 9-plus years.


----------



## Dubmage (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

I went with the Beetle Turbo S! The car is one sweet ride


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (Dubmage)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I went with the Beetle Turbo S! The car is one sweet ride







[HR][/HR]​How does the Turbo S handel compared to just a new bug?


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (Dubmage)*

I am trading my 98 GTI VR6 for a Turbo S. I LOVE my GTI but I do not like the body style of the A4 golf. The GTI 337 is sure to be a great ride but I guess I am ready for something a bit flashier, but unpretentious. 
I am a local commuter now, mostly sitting in rush hour traffic, so the VR6' beautiful highway performance is not as important as it once was to me.
Besides, a chip and airbath and you've got 200 HP in these 1.8Ts anyways. I drove a Passat with this setup once and thought it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Dubmage (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (josh0855)*

The Turbo S Beetle is my first Beetle since the old 1973 Super Beetle I used to drive until '94, so I can't really compare it to other NB's, but will say that it handles really well, better than my '99 GTi 2.0 that I traded in. The 6 speed tranny is a joy to drive as well.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (Dubmage)*

If you get one of the 1,500 special edition GTIs, and your annual mileage on the car isn't that great (we did 33,000 miles on our Passat last year), I wonder if the GTI may hold it's value really well and have a following.
Edit. I drove throught the dealer's lot yesterday and saw my friend out back having a cigarette. I asked him about the GTI, and he didn't have any information. But, he said he took a Turbo S out for a spin. He said it really, really moves. He also has a 1986 or 1987 911.


[Modified by Cooper, 3:12 PM 3-2-2002]


----------



## cyclinboy (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (Cooper)*

i'm an all around vw fan...though i've spent most of my time in the 337 forum & mkiv...but i can't help not be a bug/beetle fan when i grew up with "herbie," but for now the gti337 is of more interest...i think vw has been simply masterful in re-concepting and revitalizing the car--outstanding, but for now, the 337 will be my first new car.
2 of my buddies did just t-drive the nb s and loved the 6speed and the kick/throw back in EVERY gear.

by the way, i'm looking for the 6spd nb s shifter knob...i posted a seperate thread about it, but anyone here know where i can get one so i can have a little beetle love in my 337?


----------



## SLEEPER162 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (cyclinboy)*

Turbo S has more room for Mods, but the GTi is a GTi.
Both are very fast.
But if you are into a 6 speed that can be upgraded that will cause you to bypass speeding tickets and go straight to jail the beetle would be my guess.
If you are into a more agressive look and speed, but dont care about dropping mad cash into mods for your ride the GTi.
Im all about the 6 speed so Id have to go with the beetle
If the GTi was a 6 speed w/ turbo Fagettaboudit 
my bad forgot the turbo part











[Modified by SLEEPER162, 2:50 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (SLEEPER162)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Im all about the 6 speed so Id have to go with the beetle
If the GTi was a 6 speed Fagettaboudit
[HR][/HR]​Uhhh..the GTI 337 _IS_ a 6-speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-DVScott


----------



## vwtechnician (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (SLEEPER162)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Turbo S has more room for Mods, but the GTi is a GTi.
Both are very fast.
But if you are into a 6 speed that can be upgraded that will cause you to bypass speeding tickets and go straight to jail the beetle would be my guess.
If you are into a more agressive look and speed, but dont care about dropping mad cash into mods for your ride the GTi.
How is the Beetle more upgradable? That comment is pretty much ignorant. Neither of the cars are more moddable than the other. If you want a car that will have a better resale value. Go with the GTI. If you want a car that everyone can go out and buy get the Beetle. There are only going to be 1500 of the GTI. And unlimited numbers of the Beetle. Beetle resale market is very soft.
Im all about the 6 speed so Id have to go with the beetle
If the GTi was a 6 speed Fagettaboudit[HR][/HR]​


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (MylesPH1)*

It's all personal preference! The nice thing about the GTI 337 is that they are making only 1500 this year. Another thing to consider though is that I heard that the all of the 2003 GTI's will be like the 337. If this is true, the 337 would be rare, but not unique for so long. The Turbo S New Beetle is also limited production (5000), but nothing has been said that they are doing a Turbo S next year. You just never know! 
On a side note: someone said earlier that there is little difference between the Turbo and Turbo S New Beetle. I have to say that this person is wrong. Currently owning a Turbo (GLX) and test driving the Turbo S twice, I would have to say there is quite a big difference! So much that I am getting the S. 
There is GTI people and there are New Beetle people, but they are all Volkswagen People!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Turbo S or 25th Anniversary GTI? (PDXREFLEX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's all personal preference! The nice thing about the GTI 337 is that they are making only 1500 this year. Another thing to consider though is that I heard that the all of the 2003 GTI's will be like the 337. If this is true, the 337 would be rare, but not unique for so long. *The Turbo S New Beetle is also limited production (5000), but nothing has been said that they are doing a Turbo S next year. *You just never know! 
On a side note: someone said earlier that there is little difference between the Turbo and Turbo S New Beetle. I have to say that this person is wrong. Currently owning a Turbo (GLX) and test driving the Turbo S twice, I would have to say there is quite a big difference! So much that I am getting the S. 
There is GTI people and there are New Beetle people, but they are all Volkswagen People!







[HR][/HR]​The Turbo S model will be a running production for each coming year until further notice. You will see them next year, and the year after that, etc...
-DVScott


----------

